# [OFF] Exalead pour ses recherches sur le Web

## Magic Banana

À la recherche d'un équivalent à Google, j'ai découvert Exalead.

C'est pas que j'aime pas Google (Google ne fait pas du libre mais au moins ils font de la qualité accessible sur toutes les plate-formes) mais j'aime bien les petits David qui se battent contre les gros Goliath (s'il vous plaît pqs de troll (anti-)sionisme) surtout quand le David est français (s'il vous plaît pas de trolll (anti-)américanisme).  :Very Happy: 

En plus de présenter, comme Google, une interface épurée, celle-ci est plus intuitive.

En outre Exalead a les avantages suivant :

1) Un aperçu pour prévisualiser la page

2) Un système d'affinage de la recherche avec d'autres termes asociés (en cherchant Gentoo on se voit proposé : "Gentoo Linux", "Rc-update", "Portage tree", "Gentoo penguins" et "Gentoo Forums") ou en spécifiant le type de document recherché (par exemple vidéo ou pdf)

3) Un annuaire hiérarchisé pour restreindre la recherche à un domaine particulier (par exemple Informatique/Logiciels/Systèmes d'exploitation/Linux/Distributions)

4) Des résultats qui me semblent meilleurs !

Pour les défaut, Exalead est un peu plus lent que Google (qui a à disposition quelque centaines de milliers d'ordinateurs pour faire tourner son moteur de recherche).

Peut-être que je divague sur le point 4[/list] mais essayez par vous même et dites moi ce que vous en pensez.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Google a démarré petit  et Google fait pas mal pour l'open source le summer of code, il herberge ton projet open source gratuitement  http://code.google.com/hosting/   et tu peux rechercher du code http://www.google.com/codesearch  ... Exalead dépend d'une entrprise, ce qui n'est pas libre du tout ... Et j'imagine qu'il aimerait devenir incontournable comme Google ...  Cela m'a l'air d'un beau travail, je vais tester un peu  mais Google index tout ce qui bouge sur le net et moi je n'ai pas de problème de recherche puisque je cherche tjrs avec des mots clés  et enfin,  des moteurs de recherche, il en existent déjà pas mal que je n'utilise même pas ... 

Merci pour l'info,

@ +

----------

## Bapt

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> ... Exalead dépend d'une entrprise, ce qui n'est pas libre du tout ...

 

Google dépend aussi d'une entreprise donc 1 pt partout.

Après c'est vrai que google sponsorise beaucoup le libre et embauche pas mal de dev du monde libre.

----------

## truc

personnallement j'évite autant que possible google (utilisation très rare au final avec un peu de modification d'habitude..

j'avais essayé exalead, mais je le trouvais un peu lourd, j'me suis donc tourné vers www.ask.com il me convient très bien, il a une interface épurée (comme celle de google, et c'est ce que je recherchais..)

d'autant plus qu'on peut rajouter ce moteur dans la barre de recherche rapide de firefox : https://addons.mozilla.org/search-engines.php

google fait surement des trucs biens, et heureusement... Mais c'est pas pour ça que c'est bien, si vous en doutez, faites de simples recherches (sur google!) sur les arnaques et google, google et la politique etc..

Et enfin il y a eu un post (thread? ) similaire il y a quelques temps, mais peu de gens osent franchir le pas, il faut pourtant casser ces habitudes des fois pour faire progresser le monde  :Wink: 

Et puis pour faire l'ananlogie, je trouve qu'il n'est pas normal que lorsqu'on parle de pc, les gens n'imaginent même pas (j'parle pas de vous hein..) qu'il existe autre chose que windows. Ainsi je ne trouve pas non plus normal que lorsqu'on parle de moteur de recherche on ne pense qu'à google (dernièrement ma prof d'anglais nous à même dit que le verbe to google existait désormais... mais où va -ton?! bon ok pourquoi pas...).

Donc voila, les monopôles, c'est pas toujours bien...

----------

## Magic Banana

Simplement pour préciser que Exalead s'intègre aussi avec Firefox (le champs de recherche) : http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=exalead&submitform=Search

----------

## man in the hill

 *baptux wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   ... Exalead dépend d'une entrprise, ce qui n'est pas libre du tout ... 
> 
> Google dépend aussi d'une entreprise donc 1 pt partout.

 

je n'ai pas écri cette phrase pour rien  *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> ...(Google ne fait pas du libre ...)

 

@ truc: Ce n'est pas que je pense que google c'est la meilleur entreprise, je sais très bien que là ou il y a de l'argent et des hommes ...  mais je veux un moteur qui fait son travail et me propose les pages les plus pertinentes ... Pour l'instant c'est google que je choisi mais tomorrow is another day, si je trouve un plus, une raison valable pour changer ... Ce genre de thread permet de mettre les expériences à plat ! je ne connaissais pas www.ask.com  ...  je vais intégrer tout ça à firefox ...

Merci, 

@ +

----------

## Scullder

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> si je trouve un plus, une raison valable pour changer ...

 

Bah le plus, c'est que niveau fonctionnalités dans l'interface, exalead défonce google. Regarde par toi même, je suis en train de faire un article sur mon blog avec des screenshot et tout pour présenter exalead. J'aime beaucoup la recherche de contenu vidéo et audio.

Pour l'annuaire, exalead utilise dmoz (open directory project, lancé par netscape il y a fort longtemps, je suis éditeur de quelques catégories  :Very Happy:  ), donc c'est le bien.

Leur site de feedback qui permet de proposer nos idées et d'en débattre est pas mal non plus : http://feedback.exalead.fr/ D'ailleurs, hésitez pas à plussoyer ma suggestion =) : http://feedback.exalead.fr/feedback/show/793

J'aime pas trop l'idée que google soit "big brother" sur Internet, et je pense qu'un peu de concurrence dans le domaine des moteurs de recherches ne fera pas de mal.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Toutes les fonctionnalitées de ce moteur google l'offre déjà  http://www.google.fr/intl/fr/options/ et moi franchement je ne vois pas à quoi sert la miniature à part ralentir le chargement de la page ... Et en plus franchement le nom ça craint, ce n'est pas important mais les mots me parlent tjrs  ...   

@ +

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise Exalead depuis un bon moment déjà et je le trouve très bien, en plus quant je vois à la vitesse ou le moteur et l'interface ont évoluer, c'est du tout bon.

Et sans faire de l'anti-américanisme primaire, c'est du travail pour des programmeurs en Europe.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Et sans faire de l'anti-américanisme primaire, c'est du travail pour des programmeurs en Europe.

 

Si tu veux soutenir cette cie , libre à toi ! C'est une cie commerciale comme une autre qui donne du boulot et peut-être aussi à qques américains et qui rêve de devenir grand ... rien de nouveau ... Mais franchement qu'est-ce que ce moteur t'as apporté de plus que Google ...

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> Si tu veux soutenir cette cie , libre à toi ! C'est une cie commerciale comme une autre qui donne du boulot et peut-être aussi à qques américains et qui rêve de devenir grand ... rien de nouveau ... Mais franchement qu'est-ce que ce moteur t'as apporté de plus que Google ...

 

Ben du moment que j'utilise un moteur d'une compagnie privée autant que ce soit une société européenne.

De plus ça fait quelque temps que j'essaye de me défaire de Google, car je trouve qu'elle devient beaucoup trop monopoliste et que c'est pas bon, si ça continue on va se retrouver avec plus aucun choix.

J'ai quitté ouinouin pour échapper à un monopole je fais de même pour Google.

----------

## Temet

Ca me fait pensé à une discussion avec un camarade de classe il y a quelques années:

- Lui : "T'utilises comme moteur de recherche toi?"

- Moi : "Yahoo, ou Lycos... pourquoi?"

- Lui : "J'ai essayé un petit moteur sympa, ça s'appelle Google, j'aime bien"

----------

## titoucha

Depuis il a sacrément grossi le petit moteur sympa, mais il devient vraiment trop envahissant à mon gout.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 titoucha

Je trouve aussi le monopole de google qui est en train de se mettre en place un peu trop génant aussi !!!

----------

## Temet

Y a quelques années, j'avais vu un moteur qui te faisait des résultats sous forme de camenbert avec des catégories... ça ne dit rien à personne?

J'ai jamais réussi à remettre les clics dessus.

----------

## titoucha

Je ne connais pas, par contre dans le style graphique, il y avait un moteur qui présentait les résultats sous forme de rond plus ou moins gros selon la pertinence du résultat et relier entre eux pour montrer les liens d'une page à l'autre.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair dans ma description et en plus je ne me souviens plus du nom   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je pense que tu veux parler de Kartoo. C'est auvergnat... et probablement l'unique raison qui m'a poussé à l'utiliser pendant quelques temps car ce meta-moteur est lent et la carte des sites n'est pas des plus pratiques/utiles.

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Ben du moment que j'utilise un moteur d'une compagnie privée autant que ce soit une société européenne.

 

C'est pas du libre et qu'il soit sur la lune c'est pareil pour moi, il y a que les actionnaires qui sont contents qu'on leur face un peu de pub   :Very Happy:  !

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> De plus ça fait quelque temps que j'essaye de me défaire de Google, car je trouve qu'elle devient beaucoup trop monopoliste et que c'est pas bon, si ça continue on va se retrouver avec plus aucun choix.

 

Le choix est immense en moteur de recherche dans toutes les catégories ...

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> J'ai quitté ouinouin pour échapper à un monopole je fais de même pour Google.

 

Le problème c'est que cela n'a rien voir entre passer d'un monde proprio à un monde du logiciel libre et passer d'un moteur de recherches proprio à un moteur de recherches proprio, il y a qque chose qui cloche dans la démarche ... C'est comme si tu passais de win à mac   :Rolling Eyes:  ... je suis sûr qu'Exalead rêve en secret de détronner Google ce qui est normal dans une logique de marché ... Tu enlèves Google = - Summer of Code, - le moteur de recherche de Code source, - L'hébergement de projet open source gratuis, etc  . c'est déjà beaucoup pour moi ... 

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ca me fait pensé à une discussion avec un camarade de classe il y a quelques années:
> 
> - Lui : "T'utilises comme moteur de recherche toi?"
> 
> - Moi : "Yahoo, ou Lycos... pourquoi?"
> ...

 

...Qques qques années plus tard ...

- Lui : "T'utilises quoi comme moteur de recherche toi?"

- Moi : "Exalead, ou Google... pourquoi?"

- Lui : "J'ai essayé un petit moteur sympa, ça s'appelle "machintruc", j'aime bien"

To be continued ...

La discussion est intéressante mais on parle de cies à but archi-lucratives qui utilisent  le moteur de recherche pour établir leur notoriété et vendre leurs services ... donc cela ne fait pas avancer le problème du monopole et du proprio ... 

@ +

----------

## lmarcini

On peut aussi aborder l'utilisation d'Exalead (ou d'un autre moteur libre ou proprio) en lieu et place (ou en complément) de Google sous l'angle de l'unicité de l'information :

- ce n'est pas bon d'avoir une seule source d'information,

- ce n'est pas bon d'avoir une seule démarche de recherche d'information.

Le risque induit par l'utilisation exclusive de Google est que celui-ci devienne "fournisseur officiel d'information officielle".

----------

## Scullder

man in the hill >

Les résultats d'exalead ne sont pas faussés, personne ne peut acheter sa première place sur un mot clé. Ca, déjà, c'est bien. Ca permet d'avoir plus facilement des résultats pertinents pour certaines recherches.

Sinon, qu'est ce que ça m'apporte ? baah plus de fonctionnalités accessibles dans une bonne interface facile à utiliser... 

J'aime bien tester de nouveaux logiciels, je le fais et je change si c'est mieux (comme quand j'ai décidé d'utiliser GNU/Linux sur mon PC, quand je suis passé de desktops GTK à KDE, etc). 

Là j'utilise encore google de temps en temps par réflexe (je commence à taper le g dans la barre de recherche puis fleche bas entrée..., pas le temps d'y reflechir que je suis déjà sur google).

Si t'es intéressé par les moteurs open source, regarde du côté de mozdex qui utilise nutch, ou de aspseek (anciennement utilisé par labanquise (où est passé ce site  :Sad:  ?) qui indexait les sites sur le logiciel libre).

http://www.mozdex.com/

http://www.aspseek.org/

http://nutch.sourceforge.net/docs/fr/

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilisais alltheweb -- j'utilise Exalead depuis qu'on en a parle la premiere fois ici (chercher un troll-thread avec le mot "google" dedans...). L'interface est peut-etre lente mais je n'ai pas franchement remarque. Je l'aime beaucoup, en fait.. Meme s'il n'a pas encore une archive fantastique du web.

----------

## nico_calais

Ce qui a de bien avec google, c'est http://www.google.fr/linux

En fait, je google quaisment que comme ça.

----------

## ghoti

Pourquoi se focaliser sur un seul moteur ?

Exalead n'a pas l'air mal mais ce n'est qu'un moteur parmi des centaines d'autres : http://www.web-moteurs.net/

C'est vrai que Google ramène pas mal de choses pertinentes mais il m'est déjà arrivé d'obtenir de meilleurs liens avec Altavista (la référence avant l'époque de Lycos et Google, comme quoi ...  :Wink:  ).

Et pourquoi pas les "méta-moteurs" pour ratisser encore plus large ?

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *titoucha wrote:*   J'ai quitté ouinouin pour échapper à un monopole je fais de même pour Google. 
> 
> Le problème c'est que cela n'a rien voir entre passer d'un monde proprio à un monde du logiciel libre et passer d'un moteur de recherches proprio à un moteur de recherches proprio, il y a qque chose qui cloche dans la démarche ... C'est comme si tu passais de win à mac   ... je suis sûr qu'Exalead rêve en secret de détronner Google ce qui est normal dans une logique de marché ... Tu enlèves Google = - Summer of Code, - le moteur de recherche de Code source, - L'hébergement de projet open source gratuis, etc  . c'est déjà beaucoup pour moi ... 
> ...

 

C'est là où tu te trompes, pour moi j'ai quitté Windows, car il commençait à trop vouloir regarder ce qui se passait sur mon disque dur et non parce que c'était propriétaire.

Le parallèle avec Google est le même, ils veulent tout gérer et aussi indexer tes données sur ta machine si tu les laisses faire.

Pour ce qui est d'héberger des projets open source ils ont pris le train en marche, car il y a bien d'autres serveurs qui le font gratuitement, pour le Summer of Code c'est un peut s'acheter une conduite, comme la plupart des grosses boites.

Pour Exalead, quant ils auront les ambitions de Google et bien je changerais.

PS: si tu ne vois pas l'avantage à donner du travail à des programmeurs en europe, moi si car j'ai des amis qui se sont fait virer parce que leur entreprise délocalisait   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> C'est là où tu te trompes, pour moi j'ai quitté Windows, car il commençait à trop vouloir regarder ce qui se passait sur mon disque dur et non parce que c'était propriétaire.
> 
> Le parallèle avec Google est le même, ils veulent tout gérer et aussi indexer tes données sur ta machine si tu les laisses faire.
> 
> Pour ce qui est d'héberger des projets open source ils ont pris le train en marche, car il y a bien d'autres serveurs qui le font gratuitement, pour le Summer of Code c'est un peut s'acheter une conduite, comme la plupart des grosses boites.

 

Je suis d'accord avec ton point de vue mais franchement pour l'instant, je ne me sens pas menacé par google ... Ils font leurs bizness comme toutes les sociétés commerciales mais moi qui utilise que leur moteur de recherche , je ne subis aucun monopole de quoi ce soit, je peux changer comme je veux ... Le moteur de recherche c'est vraiment  le service que je peux switcher rapidement sans état d'âme donc je vais quand même essayé qques temps Exalead  et y en regardant de plus près il n'y en pas temps que ça qui pourrait être intéressant ... 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Pour Exalead, quant ils auront les ambitions de Google et bien je changerais.

 

Je pense qu'ils ont les mêmes objectifs ... 

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> PS: si tu ne vois pas l'avantage à donner du travail à des programmeurs en europe, moi si car j'ai des amis qui se sont fait virer parce que leur entreprise délocalisait  

 

je suis pour l'inovation et du boulot bien payé pour tout le monde ! pas seulement pour les européens !

@ +

[EDIT] Bon, j'ai viré google et mis exalead pour un test ... j'aime bien le sytème de racourcis mais il n'y a pas un moyen de charger cette page en faisant un onglet ... [/EDIT]

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

> je suis pour l'inovation et du boulot bien payé pour tout le monde ! pas seulement pour les européens !

 

 *Quote:*   

> I had a dream..

 

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que Google ramène pas mal de choses pertinentes mais il m'est déjà arrivé d'obtenir de meilleurs liens avec Altavista (la référence avant l'époque de Lycos et Google, comme quoi ...  ).

 

A qui le dis-tu...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mickael

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   C'est vrai que Google ramène pas mal de choses pertinentes mais il m'est déjà arrivé d'obtenir de meilleurs liens avec Altavista (la référence avant l'époque de Lycos et Google, comme quoi ...  ). 
> 
> A qui le dis-tu... 

 

ça va les chevilles... tu n'as pas trop mal  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truz

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Bon, j'ai viré google et mis exalead pour un test ... j'aime bien le sytème de racourcis mais il n'y a pas un moyen de charger cette page en faisant un onglet ... [/EDIT]

 Quelle page ? Les raccourcis ?

```
Affichage

Ouvrir les résultats et raccourcis dans une nouvelle fenêtre de navigateur : on
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *truz wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   [EDIT] Bon, j'ai viré google et mis exalead pour un test ... j'aime bien le sytème de racourcis mais il n'y a pas un moyen de charger cette page en faisant un onglet ... [/EDIT] Quelle page ? Les raccourcis ?
> 
> ```
> Affichage
> 
> ...

 

Ce que je veux, c'est quand je fais un onglet, je charge la page d'accueil qui contient mes raccourcis en miniatures et non me retrouver avec une page blanche ... 

@ +

[EDIT] Il me sauve même pas mes raccourcis, mer** [/EDIT]

----------

## anigel

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> ça va les chevilles... tu n'as pas trop mal 

 

Bien bien, merci  :Laughing:  !

Bon, plus sérieusement, c'est plutôt surprenant (cf le smiley dans mon post un peu plus haut). Le titre choisi pour mon blog est tiré d'une série de romans de Marion Zimmer Bradley (comme mon pseudo d'ailleurs). Et de nombreux sites internet parlent de cette saga, avec dans leurs mots-clef "Neskaya". Google, sur ce point précis, donne de "meilleurs résultats". C'est d'ailleurs pour éviter de concurrencer ces sites que j'avais accolé mon pseudo au nom de mon blog. Bref, j'ai été le premier surpris par le résultat renvoyé par altavista  :Wink:  !

----------

## titoucha

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   je suis pour l'inovation et du boulot bien payé pour tout le monde ! pas seulement pour les européens ! 
> 
>  *Quote:*   I had a dream.. 

 

Mais il est quand même beau comme rêve   :Very Happy: 

----------

